# Champion Camperdown Elm



## ibrown (Mar 19, 2007)

Champion Tree Inspectors,
The champion Camperdown Elm has not been measured since 1995 and as such, the measurements are too old to consider for publication. Would someone be interested in finding and measuring this tree? The location description on file with the DNR is "NE corner-Crossway & Ketterhaugen - 94 to Hyw 142 and past 45 & 75 on 142, go through Bong State Park, Burlington" and in Racine county. There are owners on file that I can provide contact information for assuming they still own the property. Please get back to me if you're interested. Thanks and keep an eye out for those big trees.
Ian
[email protected]


----------



## Paul J. (Mar 20, 2007)

*Camperdown Elm*

This is really close to my house, and I go near there often. I may check this one out soon whether or not an official trained inspector gets there first....

Paul J.


----------



## Paul J. (May 2, 2007)

*Current Champion Camperdown Elm*

Tonight, I measured the current state champion Camperdown Elm. It measured 34 feet tall, 111 inches in girth, and had an average spread of 39 feet for a total score of 155 points. It is dying back - the height is to a dead leader. Around 25-30% of the upper crown is dead although the lower portion is leafing out densely. The owners were pleasant and excited to have their tree remeasured. They say that other Camperdown owners have visited it, one claiming to have a slightly bigger one. I have attached a picture...


----------



## rbtree (May 3, 2007)

Wow....that's a biggie, and a nice specimen as well. The few that I've seen here in the PNW are not over 20" dbh and 20 feet tall. Thet are much more contorted however, which is what gives them character. I'll take some photos..Some of the ones I have may have been lost in a hard drive crash (with no back-up....dumb me!)


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 3, 2007)

Nick A. posted a nice one a while back, but it had had some ROW work done to the top

I like the layered look if managed, like a huge pagoda dogwood.


----------



## ibrown (May 9, 2007)

That tree remains the champion. The next closest tree has 147 points and is in Manitowoc county. Thanks for the measurements Paul. I also wanted to let you know I received the paper forms the other day. Thanks again
Ian


----------



## JamesBanyard (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi 


Nick A. posted a nice one a while back, but it had had some ROW work done to the top.......

www.staffingpower.com:agree2:


----------

